# Knitting patterns from around the world



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

http://internationalknittingpatterns.tumblr.com/ - just click on link there are pages of these


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great patterns.... I'm wondering how good my translater is though...... Always worth a try.....


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

HA! Wonderful!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

everything is in Russian


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

loved loved so many of the patterns here...but can i translate? lol


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Love this site but just need help getting English versions.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful patterns,but how do you down load them? :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks will look at this


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Loved the patterns. Like the others, need translations.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

There's a place to select language, but no English! And when I clicked to sign up, I got kicked out!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

nitwit04 said:


> There's a place to select language, but no English! And when I clicked to sign up, I got kicked out!


Since English was not an option I chose French (I don't know French either, ha). But then I went back to language box and English was an option, so I chose it. Still, no luck getting it to translate.


----------



## helenna (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm afraid this link can take you to a sex site


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

a great many woman-parts showed up on my computer when I followed that link.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

In rather *ahem* interesting positions :twisted:


----------



## susiebearsie (Jun 30, 2011)

I actually got knitting patterns, not female body parts! Yay!! Veryinteresting! I use goggle chrome for my browser,had no problems with built in translator. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

mimsey said:


> In rather *ahem* interesting positions :twisted:


and all I wanted were knitting patterns! LOL


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

So sorry, I linked site after getting a couple of patterns off of it easily through pinterest must have been a fluke. I certainly haven't been linked to any other sites


----------



## MargoN (Feb 5, 2012)

When you click on the pattern you like and it comes up there is a bit towards the bottom right hand side that says 'source' this is where you get to your pattern. Although there are dozens of Russian ones there are also English ones and other countries too. I've just gone on and linked to this one easily

http://fpea.blogspot.co.uk/2006/08/free-pattern-friday-raging-fingerless.html


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

I booked marked this page for future reference. Thank you.


----------



## cjmanno (Jul 1, 2012)

Beautiful patterns! Are they translated into English?


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

I too had a problem after asking for translation from Russian to English. It didn't translate. Just brought up a small version of the pattern in Russian and when clicking on the next one it brought a sex site up. I looked for the 'source' button to click on but could not find it.


----------



## mimsey (Apr 10, 2011)

MARGO1954 said:


> So sorry, I linked site after getting a couple of patterns off of it easily through pinterest must have been a fluke. I certainly haven't been linked to any other sites


Please don't apologise. I'm old enough not to be shocked by anything


----------



## gemk13 (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting this link. I have bookmarked it to check out more closely when I have finished with my current project.


----------



## Crafting101 (Jun 30, 2012)

I would like some of these but have not been able to translate them yet... the patterns are in pdf (I think) and typing English is sometimes a challenge for me - let alone Russian!!! Any help would be appreciated.

Edey


----------



## Savta5 (Mar 6, 2011)

Lovely patterns - how to translate??


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

So interesting! Thanks!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Great site -- I clicked on the pictures and got patterns, not er, parts!


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Stephhy said:


> Great site -- I clicked on the pictures and got patterns, not er, parts!


Were you able to get the pattern for "Kuschelweich", a beautiful beige aran blanket?
I tried; it translated the picture page, but not the actual patten.


----------



## Sylvia Jurgens (Jun 15, 2011)

My be we have a kind lady that speaks russian that will help us.Really beautiful patterns.Lovely to even look at.Thanks for putting them up.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, those are some of the most beautiful patterns I've seen - just wish I could access them in English.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

and I just told myself, "no more patterns". ha ha ha ha ha....


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great patterns.... I'm wondering how good my translater is though...... Always worth a try.....


Great site -

Dreamweaver - your translator can't be any worse than the one I used for the Turkish pattern a while ago.


----------



## Bloop19 (Jan 9, 2012)

Haha, me too. Have more patterns than I will ever get to. But these are so pretty!! 

Some actually translated very easily to "English" for me but even translated I can't figure out what they are saying. Instructions use different words than we do. Here is an example:

Special gum (an odd number of loops): 1st p. (At WS. Side) all persons., 2nd p. 1 sts., * 1 individuals. double (1 individuals. previous paragraph of p. corresponding to the first item on the left needle, and drop the first item on the left needle), 1 sts. *, Repeat from * to *, 3rd p.: Repeat rapport with the 1st p.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

well, maybe I do have enough patterns.


----------



## luvprettycolors (Aug 27, 2011)

How do you convert these patterns to English?


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

the tiger jumper for 6-9mo is just the best....what a halloween outfit!! page 9
Did you notice at bottom of picture the source of yarn sometimes says Redheart? Wonder if the patterns are on their site???


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

OMG, I wish I have more talent and can read charts, I would give it a try.

http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/olga_zaedinova/post223961678/


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

mamiepooh said:


> OMG, I wish I have more talent and can read charts, I would give it a try.
> 
> http://www.liveinternet.ru/users/olga_zaedinova/post223961678/


Me too! I absolutely LOVE that cloth. It looks like some of the Herbert Neibling designs, many of which have been translated to English and available through some sources in USA.


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

These are beautiful patterns, but they are in Russian. And none of the languages listed includes English. Any idea as to how to get an English translation?


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

sewlee said:


> mamiepooh said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, I wish I have more talent and can read charts, I would give it a try.
> ...


Look! It is a Neibling design! And available at Ravelry, in ENGLISH.
www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lyra


----------



## Sylvia Jurgens (Jun 15, 2011)

Found some of the patterns in THE KNITTER and KNITTING magazine.Its a English magazine.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

sewlee said:


> sewlee said:
> 
> 
> > mamiepooh said:
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you !
No more excuse not to start one except... which one???


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

mimsey said:


> In rather *ahem* interesting positions :twisted:


I noticed this to, (lol)


----------



## Phun2balive (Dec 9, 2011)

I looked closely at one of the patterns and it was in Japanese or Chinese


----------



## cherylann4557 (Aug 11, 2012)

WHERE DO YOU GET THE FREE DOWNLOADS THO? I couldnt see a download button any wheres even with a translator...help anyone please...TYSVM !!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

It didn't work for me. I couldn't get a pattern in any language.


----------

